# Hobbies?



## Sliverpicker (Sep 19, 2010)

Just woundering what other hobbies ya'll have? 

I just found out an old friend of mine built a trebuchet! And that there is a local Punkin Chunkin!!

Think I may be adding yet another useless hobby to the long list.....

R/C Cars.......Crawlers and Nitro Trucks
Spud Guns ....Pneumatic and Combustion
Off Road Riggs.....Trucks, Quads, Sandrails, ect
Water Sports.....wave runners
Fishing
Hunting.....Rifle, Black Poweder, Archery
Street Bikes....'07 XL883c, VW Trikes,

And just creating stuff from other stuff!!



Just to name some of the stuff I'm into.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 19, 2010)

Umm, with a user name of sliver picker Id assume you were into woodworking. I used to collect 1/32 slot cars but havent done anything with that in awhile. Id like to collect a few more guns but dont have the money. Besides when your this deep into beer & wine making and have a family you really dont have time for much more unless you dont work!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Sep 19, 2010)

Beadwork - Off-loom mostly. i have done loom work but it isn't tight enough.
Knapping - Making tools (arrowheads and such) from stone.
Pipe carving - uh, carving soft stone into pipes.
Collecting books - Haven't thrown away a book since i was 6 (30+ years).
Watching cheesy movies (b grade horror is an addiction).


----------



## Luc (Sep 20, 2010)

Well........

At first there is winemaking.

Then there is photography (which I do too little)

Traditional bookbinding.

Making trips on my bycicle.

Reading.

Luc


----------



## Larryh86GT (Sep 20, 2010)

My Fiero
gardening
roasting coffee
a little woodworking
reading
DIYer
running
good beer (at the moment just drinking it, but making it is on my to do list)
now wine making

I've reached the point where work is interfering with my life.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 20, 2010)

Wine mwking (off course)
Car tuning (doing a little work on my SX4, would love to be able to afford a rebuilt of an older truck)
Reading
Cooking gardening


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Sep 20, 2010)

Wine making is my primary hobby right now, being you can ferment things on the cheap side if you're patient and wait for fruit prices to come down.
I love riding my motorcycle but with this recession my long distance riding has been shut down for now. I really enjoy 500+ miles a day and have done several over a 1000.
I also love working with wood, but again,, no money so no good wood. I have small lathe, and other toys and like making my own furniture. Not really great at it, but some things come out looking pretty good for a rookie.


----------



## NSwiner (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't seem to have time for any of my hobbies lately not really sure why maybe I'm on here to much ,is that possible ???? BUt i used to do alot of free hand decorative painting and scrapbooking .My garden now is getting so over grown it's annoying me . I just told my hubby on the weekend that next spring I'm diggin up my biggest bed and only putting a few things back in it . I love to take pics also but my camera isn't working properly right now so there's another expense coming up .


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 20, 2010)

Winemaking has taken front seat in my hobbies. I love to fish, ride bikes, watch movies, and play with the kids - i sometimes feel like Richard Prior in the movie "The Toy"


----------



## Tom (Sep 20, 2010)

Homebrewing! (making BEER)


----------



## Dugger (Sep 20, 2010)

Wine making
Fly fishing - mostly trout
Fly tying - just picked up a nice Regal rotating vice at yard sale for $15!!
Hunting - deer, rabbits
4 wheeling - ATV ( Honda)
Gardening
House reno - although this seems more like work lately!
Bird watching
Reading - fiction series novels - just reread Diana Gabaldin series


----------



## BobF (Sep 20, 2010)

Winemaking
Guitar
ATVs
Developing wildlife habitat (also my business)
Programming
Equity trading


----------



## NSwiner (Sep 20, 2010)

BobF what type of guitar do you play ?


----------



## NSwiner (Sep 20, 2010)

Dugger where do you do most of your fishing ? My hubby & sons like to fish but can never seem to find a good spot they wouldn't mind driving an hour or for day of fishing .


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 20, 2010)

my/our list would much resemble dugger's (good find on the vice, btw!)
winemaking being the most recent...
we trout fish at montauk state park in mo., crappie and bass at kentucky and barkley lakes, some catfishing...
gardening/farming...birdwatching is a longtime hobby of mine...
hunting-deer/duck/turkey/dove/quail,etc.
we have 3 dogs-i have dabbled in agility and rally. would love to look into carting with my biggest dog, but cost is an issue there (like alot of hobbies)
reading, (also a major one for me) currently reading the wild vine, the story of the norton grape.
some scrapbooking, needlework/sewing, handicrafts, but nothing too in depth. my guys love to golf, but i prefer to watch!


----------



## BobF (Sep 20, 2010)

NSwiner said:


> BobF what type of guitar do you play ?


 
Are you asking type of guitar or music?

I play both acoustic and electric, mostly blues/classic rock


----------



## Sirs (Sep 20, 2010)

well I collect stuff God knows if there's a limited amount made I gotta have at least one LOL... I collect comics, cards(sports and non-sports), die-cast cars, glass(all kinds) love hand blown stuff. I've always loved preserving stuff whether it be wine or food or fruits but I like to do it with no chemicals added if possible takes longer but there is a difference. I love guns and bows, black powder is the coolest,all that kinda going with hunting/fishing. I got way to many hobbies to list them all, my latest kick is finding wild fruit or free fruit. Another is art I love it as well as doing it.

oh almost forgot I love to talk/type


----------



## JohnT (Sep 20, 2010)

With all of the money I spend on wine, my wife will not allow me to have another hobby.


----------



## Dugger (Sep 20, 2010)

NSwiner said:


> Dugger where do you do most of your fishing ? My hubby & sons like to fish but can never seem to find a good spot they wouldn't mind driving an hour or for day of fishing .



I do most of my fishing recently in the Yarmouth area, so that's a bit of a drive. I used to fish a lot in the MooseLand/MooseRiver area - there is really good fishing in the Tangier River and Fish River and the lakes in the area. There should be some good spots in the Truro area - the upper reaches of the Stewiacke River and the Musquodoboit can be good, especially during sea run. Also any stream in the Dean area will have trout, although not overly large. Going toward NB the Wallace and Phillip rivers are good - they have brown trout and are challenging.
There may be some spots closer ( perhaps the Salmon River) and if there is a fishing supply store in Truro, they may give you some hints for these.


----------



## robie (Sep 20, 2010)

Wine making, of couse.

Digital photography; mainly landscapes. I also enjoy photographing abstracts and silhouettes.


----------



## Woodbee (Sep 22, 2010)

Lapidary,guns,antiques,birdwatching,fires.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 22, 2010)

Wine Making, gardening (flower) and kayaking.


----------



## deboard (Sep 22, 2010)

Winemaking of course
playing guitar
genealogy
playing around with my network of computers at home (mostly linux)
reading
writing (although I do very little of that these days)

does drinking wine count? I'm pretty good at that as well.


----------



## Julie (Sep 22, 2010)

Winemaking
being the beer toady (only fair since Mike is my wine toady)
jeeping (mostly cruises with friends, not much into rock crawling)
geocaching
crocheting
knitting
crossword puzzles and sonuku puzzles
reading


----------



## Dufresne11 (Sep 22, 2010)

Clearly wine making
Woodworking
Endurance sports, mostly running lately. Did my first marathon last fall.. done a triathlon and hoping for more... Coaching T-Ball & Soccer for my kid and being a Dad takes up most of my time... wouldn't trade it though


----------



## ellijaywinemaker (Sep 22, 2010)

Hunting fishing rideing my motorcycle beer making and spending time with my wife..


----------

